# Single shot shotgun



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

I got a single shot shotgun for my birthday and I am wondering if anyone uses one. I practice a lot with the load/gun I plan on using (should have seen my shoulder before deer season) I'll probably be hunting with my aunts brother in law who hunts them with dogs in brush. I want to take the time over the summer and practice, practice, practice before the season starts October 1st.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many guys use a shotgun, usually in conjunction with a rifle. Most use pumps or semi- autos but there is no reason a single shot won't kill them just as dead. You have the right idea practicing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I used a single for years when I started hunting, 12 gauge Ranger, the magnums were painful.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

single shot shotguns are very light and kick a lot harder than a pump or auto. I haven't used mine for many years now, it just sits and collects dust as I don't want to dislocate my shoulder!

Bruce


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

devildogandboy said:


> single shot shotguns are very light and kick a lot harder than a pump or auto. I haven't used mine for many years now, it just sits and collects dust as I don't want to dislocate my shoulder!
> 
> Bruce


I'll use a pump for calling, the single shot will be used when I'm covering a lot of ground following dogs. Also for targets of opportunity while hunting small game since my aunt wants them thinned out on her property.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with a single shot shotgun. My grandfather gave me my fathers Iver Johnson 16 GA. when I was about 8 years old. Grandpa bought it new in the 1930's for $8.00. My Grandma flipped out, when she found out... $8.00 would feed all 7 kids for a week. It was a good investment though, my father shot hundreds of ducks, geese, pheasants, and rabbits with it, to help feed the family. If you practice enough, you can shoot it just as fast as a pump. The only draw back is you have to let them get close. Good Luck


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> There's nothing wrong with a single shot shotgun. My grandfather gave me my fathers Iver Johnson 16 GA. when I was about 8 years old. Grandpa bought it new in the 1930's for $8.00. My Grandma flipped out, when she found out... $8.00 would feed all 7 kids for a week. It was a good investment though, my father shot hundreds of ducks, geese, pheasants, and rabbits with it, to help feed the family. If you practice enough, you can shoot it just as fast as a pump. The only draw back is you have to let them get close. Good Luck


Thanks, I got an H&R pardner. I'll have a 12 gauge barrel fitted to it but it comes with a 20 gauge barrel. If my friend goes with me she'll be using the 20 gauge and I'll have my .22, I'll get some #3 buckshot to bring along just in case we run into a yote while we're out after squirrels and rabbits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thinking, let it beat up your friend. Then you can make it feel better ...........


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Good thinking, let it beat up your friend. Then you can make it feel better ...........


I'm putting a good pad and adding weight to it. Hopefully it'll reduce felt recoil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DranDran said:


> I'm putting a good pad and adding weight to it. Hopefully it'll reduce felt recoil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


felt recoil is have the fun of shooting a scatter gun 

another thing to consider would be an extended vented choke

they help with felt recoil and muzzle rise


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> felt recoil is have the fun of shooting a scatter gun
> 
> another thing to consider would be an extended vented choke
> they help with felt recoil and muzzle rise


I might thread it eventually, the fixed modified fits the bill right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck with your single shot it will put plenty of meat in the freezer. don't be afraid to shoot those weenie whiny...... Winchester #6 and #7's!

My Stevens 20ga. side by side with #7's is a teal getting machine, the #6's will reach most Squirrels up on the limbs.

just my 2 cents might save ya from sleeping on the couch!


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

jimmy shutt said:


> good luck with your single shot it will put plenty of meat in the freezer. don't be afraid to shoot those weenie whiny...... Winchester #6 and #7's!
> 
> My Stevens 20ga. side by side with #7's is a teal getting machine, the #6's will reach most Squirrels up on the limbs.
> 
> just my 2 cents might save ya from sleeping on the couch!


I've got my Model 1912 for reaching up to the treetops with #6s. I've been told the barrel walls are too thin on that to put buckshot through, it had many slugs put through it before I got it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad started me out with a single shot shotgun, make each shot count. That is how I hunt with any firearm and bow.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yep, with some of those classics you want to be easy on the barrels mostly when shooting steel it does not give like lead. use that single while you're out for the bunnies, and the tree dwellers, just have a few slugs or buckshot in case a song dog shows up.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

It only takes one well placed shot. Just think about muzzle loaders. 1 shot will harvest whatever you want and with todays slugs they pack a mean punch.


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

Bait washer said:


> It only takes one well placed shot. Just think about muzzle loaders. 1 shot will harvest whatever you want and with todays slugs they pack a mean punch.


That was my logic. I have a pump like I said but I'd rather take 1 well placed shot than 3 bad shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

The guy that first turn me on to night hunting fox/coyotes use to use a old single shot 10 gauge. Don't remember the brand but it had like a 32 inch barrel and was heavy but it sure would reach out and touch them. And if I sat to close it was rough on the ears too ...lol


----------



## DranDran (Apr 11, 2014)

Donho said:


> The guy that first turn me on to night hunting fox/coyotes use to use a old single shot 10 gauge. Don't remember the brand but it had like a 32 inch barrel and was heavy but it sure would reach out and touch them. And if I sat to close it was rough on the ears too ...lol


I'm sure it did lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

I have shot a many deer rabbit and squirrels with my single shot 12


----------

